# Rail Car Smorgasbord



## abqdave (Sep 17, 2010)

Thursday September 16 in Albuquerque...SWC, Amtrak electric car, NM Railrunner and many heritage cars

Picasa photos http://picasaweb.goo...rqueSept162010#

Youtube video #1


----------



## jimhudson (Sep 18, 2010)

abqdave said:


> Thursday September 16 in Albuquerque...SWC, Amtrak electric car, NM Railrunner and many heritage cars
> 
> Picasa photos http://picasaweb.goo...rqueSept162010#
> 
> Youtube video #1


:hi: Sweet!Nice pics and videos, thanks! Most have been fantastic to have been there in person, wish Bill Haithcoat could have been there and all of us old timers on AU!


----------



## MrFSS (Sep 18, 2010)

abqdave said:


> Thursday September 16 in Albuquerque...SWC, Amtrak electric car, NM Railrunner and many heritage cars
> 
> Picasa photos http://picasaweb.goo...rqueSept162010#
> 
> Youtube video #1



What was the occasion?


----------



## abqdave (Sep 18, 2010)

> What was the occasion?


I don't know. The heritage cars were all gone Friday. I hadn't gone home thru downtown for a few days and can't verify this, but an ABQRide (city transit) driver who was also looking at the cars said they had been coming to ABQ in smaller groups over the last couple of days.

There are a couple of events happening in the city now (NM state fair http://www.exponm.com/fair/, 'bodies' exhibit at the convention center,) but I don't think either of these is a big enough draw to account for that large a tour.


----------



## jimhudson (Sep 18, 2010)

MrFSS said:


> Thursday September 16 in Albuquerque...SWC, Amtrak electric car, NM Railrunner and many heritage cars
> 
> Picasa photos http://picasaweb.goo...rqueSept162010#
> 
> Youtube video #1


Saw a post on todays trainorders with some pics that AAPRCO(sp??)is having a convention in Colorado outside Trinidad this weekend! bet thats where they were heading from ABQ!


----------



## MikefromCrete (Sep 18, 2010)

amtrak's Corridor Clipper office car isn't an electrically powered car. The pantograph is used for testing purposes. I believe the car is outfitted with a bunch of electronic equipment used to test rails, etc., all over the system.


----------

